# New Paph. species from Sulawesi described.



## Rob Zuiderwijk (Jul 6, 2017)

Hi all,

For your information.

A new _Paphiopedilum _species from Sulawesi has been described by William Cavestro as _Paphiopedilum __anitanum_.

Click here for more info.


All the best,

Rob Zuiderwijk


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 6, 2017)

Amazing. The leaf pattern is quite exquisite.

Seems like a new Paph is being discovered with increasing frequency. That really blows my mind!


----------



## troy (Jul 6, 2017)

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## abax (Jul 6, 2017)

I really like the foliage. The flower is interesting, but a
bit of a plain jane.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 7, 2017)

Very nice. How common/available will they be?


----------



## Herbert (Jul 7, 2017)

Seems to be very close or the same as nataschae


----------



## valenzino (Jul 7, 2017)

not much different from robinsonianum.... different leaves colour and shape and some minor flower differences... and as i dont know in nature how variable is robinsonianum...difficult to say if deserves species status...


----------



## Gcroz (Jul 7, 2017)

SlipperFan said:


> Amazing. The leaf pattern is quite exquisite.
> 
> Seems like a new Paph is being discovered with increasing frequency. That really blows my mind!



Agreed! On both statements. One wonders if the frequency of new discoveries is due to humans being able to get into areas that were previously inaccessible.


----------



## Cosmic Orchid (Jul 16, 2017)

A square looking pouch. Interesting! Thanks for the info


----------

